# New year new member



## Silversam (3 Jan 2018)

Just saying hello. I have been reading these scroll saw forums for a while now, looked at a lot of the older posts. Found them really helpful and interesting. I was given a old Ferm scrollsaw and have been playing with it and made a few intarsia projects. I love doing them. I think I will eventually buy a better scrollsaw but it’s ok for now. I still work for a living so don’t get chance to spend all day in the garage. I’ve been in the garage over last few days and it’s really cold but wanted to press on with my latest project. I have bought a couple of intarsia books for the patterns. The first thing I made was a Christmas Teddy and was really proud of it. I gave this to the lady who gave me the Ferm saw to give to her grandchild. She loved it.
Will try to post a photo if I can figure it out. Tried to add one from iPad but can’t resize it on iPad so here’s a link to my Flickr photo.
https://flic.kr/p/H43tVt


----------



## nev (3 Jan 2018)

Hello and welcome. Great bear


----------



## ColeyS1 (3 Jan 2018)

What a beauty !! Welcome to the forum, looking forward to seeing more of your scrollsaw projects.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Claymore (3 Jan 2018)

That's lovely Andy! look forward to seeing more projects in the future
Cheers
Brian
ps welcome to the forum


----------



## Silversam (4 Jan 2018)

Thanks for the welcome. I should have said that my real name is Andy not Sam. Silversam is just a username. The bear I made was made from pine and I used food dye for the red and some old white shoe polish I had for the white parts. I went to a lot of timber merchants to try to get some hardwood but had no luck locally. I eventually found one in Doncaster that sells hardwood and got some different shades of wood and some white wood too. I can’t remember what types of wood I bought though. I then got stuck into making something else and this was a lot harder than the teddy bear but good fun. It took me a while to make this and I had a lot of problems working out the fit on some of it. The subject was a clip art image I found on the net that I liked the look of. At first I thought I had bitten off more than I could chew but it was a good learning project and it helped me to improve. This took me a long time to make but I was happy with it in the end. If I did this again though I would make a few changes. The background circle is approximately 12 inches diameter.

.


----------



## linkshouse (4 Jan 2018)

Welcome to the forum Andy.

Well, if these are your first attempts I can't wait to see your future projects.

Phill


----------



## Claymore (4 Jan 2018)

.........


----------



## ColeyS1 (4 Jan 2018)

The horse is another beaut ! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## donwatson (5 Jan 2018)

Two great pieces there Andy.
Don W
Not too keen on the blue background. I think it detracts the eye. I would try a plain white background. Just my tuppence worth


----------



## linkshouse (5 Jan 2018)

donwatson":2fow3gaw said:


> Two great pieces there Andy.
> Don W
> Not too keen on the blue background. I think it detracts the eye. I would try a plain white background. Just my tuppence worth



Don, I think that is just a kitchen counter that he photographed them on.

Phill


----------



## Silversam (6 Jan 2018)

Spot on with the kitchen counter Phil. I’ve looked all over the place on these forum pages and can’t find the THANKS button. Can you point me in the right direction please. Got myself a bobbin sander for Christmas to use in shaping the intarsia pieces. What a difference it makes compared to using a drill press bobbin sander, much better. I will Have to get some thimbles for my finger ends I think though as my nails are getting shorter and shorter. I don’t know why the picture is sideways. Have it set for portrait in insertions.


----------



## linkshouse (6 Jan 2018)

Can't help you with the rotation but the "thank you" button is here -






I must add though that I tend to use one of these for shaping my intarsia pieces (thanks to Brian's recommendation) more than the bobbin sander -






Regards

Phill


----------



## Silversam (6 Jan 2018)

Thanks for the reply about the button. However it’s not visible on mine, maybe because I’m a new member. That drill press bobbin looks very good. The one I had in my drill press was only small, it was from Screwfix in a set. Not brilliant.


----------



## linkshouse (7 Jan 2018)

Silversam":2qxw1i87 said:


> Thanks for the reply about the button. However it’s not visible on mine, maybe because I’m a new member. That drill press bobbin looks very good. The one I had in my drill press was only small, it was from Screwfix in a set. Not brilliant.



Maybe, although I thought one could not post photos either until a minimum number of posts had been made and would have expected both features to be triggered at the same time. Oh well, maybe not.

I bought my sanding drum on Amazon - https://www.amazon.co.uk/Piranha-Cu...sr=8-1&keywords=black+and+decker+sanding+drum

Because of the foam inner, it is a bit easier to use for shaping intarsia pieces than the bobbin sander. Of course, if you have bottomless pockets you could go the for the Kirjes inflatable sanding system.

Phill


----------



## NazNomad (7 Jan 2018)

linkshouse":16c187ip said:


> Of course, if you have bottomless pockets you could go the for the Kirjes inflatable sanding system.




... or if your pockets don't allow it :


----------



## linkshouse (7 Jan 2018)

NazNomad":2uk2sjik said:


> linkshouse":2uk2sjik said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, if you have bottomless pockets you could go the for the Kirjes inflatable sanding system.
> ...



That looks worth having an experiment with. I think I'll try one of these sometime. The Kirjes ones are a much smaller diameter though, I have in mind only 75-80mm.

Phill


----------



## AES (10 Jan 2018)

Welcome to the most friendly and helpful bunch of people you're likely to find Silversam.

@Naznomad: Thanks for that drwng, bookmarked, great idea.

AES


----------

